# Abstract Peacock



## seakritter (Aug 12, 2012)

Know I'm take a big risk here, but maybe someone else will like it, C&C if you will

"As I Wander"


----------



## Tuffythepug (Aug 12, 2012)

Sorry, I'm just not likin' this much.  It's just an un-focused blur without much to catch my attention.  But I'm glad you like it.  That's all that counts


----------



## seakritter (Aug 12, 2012)

Tuffythepug said:
			
		

> Sorry, I'm just not likin' this much.  It's just an un-focused blur without much to catch my attention.  But I'm glad you like it.  That's all that counts



I made it that way , hence abstract, the original is quite in focus, all I wanted was the tail to be somewhat in focus

"As I Wander"


----------



## j_mejia17 (Aug 12, 2012)

Well I dig it! Id actually would hang this up on a wall.  
Maybe Im just "different" that way


----------



## Tuffythepug (Aug 13, 2012)

seakritter said:


> Tuffythepug said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I understand the definition of abstract.  You executed your vision by making it out of focus.  So we just disagree about whether it has any artistic merits.   My opinion is no better or worse than anyone else's.   Perhaps everyone else will rave about this picture and nominate it for photo of the month.  But I don't see it.  sorry.


----------



## seakritter (Aug 13, 2012)

I was going for he essences of what make a male peacock a peacock, his tail, it's like long hair on a woman in all it's splendor. I guess we do differ in our feelings nothing wrong with that.

"As I Wander"


----------



## sm4him (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm going with Tuffy on this one.  I love a good abstract, but imo, this falls short.

I wouldn't even call this an abstract, first of all--the peacock is too readily identifiable and there is really no dominant form, color or line to create a strong abstract image.  
It's just oof. If what you were going for was a focus on the tail, the "essence" of what makes a male peacock what it is, then the tail should be considerably more in focus, again imo.
There is also just too, too much faux grey blur all around the edges that my eye doesn't even settle on the blurry tail.

I'd be interested in seeing the original before the blur was added.


----------



## seakritter (Aug 13, 2012)

This is the original pic

"As I Wander"


----------



## Tuffythepug (Aug 13, 2012)

seakritter, the original photo shows a lot of promise for creating an abstract in my opinion.  You don't allow anyone to edit your photos so it's hard to illustrate what I or anyone else might have done differently.   The choice to keep the full frame, create a monochromatic background and blur everything was your creative decision.  As such, it is subject to critique and 2nd guessing.  The bottom line is that there can be difference of opinion without something being judged right or wrong.  The fact that the image, as you've chosen to present it, doesn't work for me doesn't diminish it in the least.   I just would have chosen a different set of options.


----------



## seakritter (Aug 13, 2012)

Tuffythepug said:
			
		

> seakritter, the original photo shows a lot of promise for creating an abstract in my opinion.  You don't allow anyone to edit your photos so it's hard to illustrate what I or anyone else might have done differently.   The choice to keep the full frame, create a monochromatic background and blur everything was your creative decision.  As such, it is subject to critique and 2nd guessing.  The bottom line is that there can be difference of opinion without something being judged right or wrong.  The fact that the image, as you've chosen to present it, doesn't work for me doesn't diminish it in the least.   I just would have chosen a different set of options.



Thank for you input, and looking back maybe I came off wrong with you. It was as most things are an experiment that I do like. I wouldn't mind in this case if you would like to take a stab at showing me how you would make it abstract, if you feel like it. I am here to learn, not just think highly of myself and expect everyone else will share in my opinion of my work. Thank you once again.

"As I Wander"


----------



## jowensphoto (Aug 13, 2012)

Try capturing the abstract qualities in camera rather than relying on post. There are endless techniques to achieve something like this.

Google!


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 13, 2012)

Would have liked it better if a part of it were in crisp clear focus.


----------



## Kazooie (Aug 13, 2012)

I kinda like the first one, like that color on the tail.


----------



## seakritter (Aug 14, 2012)

Kazooie said:
			
		

> I kinda like the first one, like that color on the tail.



Thank for you comments

"As I Wander"


----------



## seakritter (Aug 14, 2012)

Photographiend said:
			
		

> Would have liked it better if a part of it were in crisp clear focus.



Thank you, taking the time to look at it and your input.

"As I Wander"


----------



## seakritter (Aug 14, 2012)

jowensphoto said:
			
		

> Try capturing the abstract qualities in camera rather than relying on post. There are endless techniques to achieve something like this.
> 
> Google!



Thanks, I'll give it another try.

"As I Wander"


----------



## Kazooie (Aug 14, 2012)

What's with the "As I wander" thing?


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 14, 2012)

Kazooie said:
			
		

> What's with the "As I wander" thing?



They have their forum signature set up to say it, as well as on the TPF app, so it double posts it all the time.


----------



## Compaq (Aug 14, 2012)

The image does not work for me because...

...the transition from the sharp area to the blurry one is too abrupt. If that sort of faded into blurryness, then it *might* be better - hard to say. That's what I'm noticing, anyway.


----------



## seakritter (Aug 14, 2012)

Compaq said:
			
		

> The image does not work for me because...
> 
> ...the transition from the sharp area to the blurry one is too abrupt. If that sort of faded into blurryness, then it might be better - hard to say. That's what I'm noticing, anyway.



Thank you for your input, good points.

"As I Wander"


----------



## seakritter (Aug 14, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> They have their forum signature set up to say it, as well as on the TPF app, so it double posts it all the time.



The "As I Wander" tag is just part of a principal of life for me, basically you could sum it up as, As I wander though this world, don't mean to get too philosophical. I just use it as a tag line, the program has a signature feature, so it signs all my post, I hope it doesn't annoy you or others, if it does I can turn it off.

"As I Wander"


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 14, 2012)

seakritter said:
			
		

> The "As I Wander" tag is just part of a principal of life for me, basically you could sum it up as, As I wander though this world, don't mean to get too philosophical. I just use it as a tag line, the program has a signature feature, so it signs all my post, I hope it doesn't annoy you or others, if it does I can turn it off.
> 
> "As I Wander"



What you may not realize is that it signs your post twice since you have the same signature in place on the tpf app.

As shown here:


----------



## seakritter (Aug 14, 2012)

I didn't know that, it only appears once on my iPad post, wonder if it is doing it on the website as well.

"As I Wander"


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 14, 2012)

seakritter said:
			
		

> I didn't know that, it only appears once on my iPad post, wonder if it is doing it on the website as well.
> 
> "As I Wander"



It is doing it on the website too.


----------

